# Spray on Alloy Protection



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi iam having refurbed wheels next week,what is the best to seal the wheels,i have not got a big budget.Are there any bargain products out there

Ta Alex


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Fk1000p. Not spray on but very easy and quick


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

G5 is good, not spray on though. 
I got some AG spray on alloy wheel sealant from halfords for 3 sheets, used it on Mrs P's motor 2 weeks ago and it still looks alright:thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

I have a bottle of autoglym egp would this be ok ,i used it before on wheels and found it good?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

C2 and reload work as well as any non specific wheel sealants if you've already got some of that


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

No brainer this..........CarChems Wheel Armor. 

Gonz.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Car plan alloy sealant spray can 1.99 from your local Boyes or Yorkshire trading


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

For a spray , Armorall Wheel Sheild isn't bad at all


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Armorall wheel shield.

Spray on, easy, not messy and works quite well.

Bit of a small can though at 7.99.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Soanx extreme will be the product for choice it's surviving on my rims at present and the wheels have been covered in salt and grime, washed with a strong shampoo solution and the product longevity and performance is still their, it's shocked me by the durability length.


----------



## Scooby WRX STI (Apr 27, 2014)

Another 1 for autoglym wheel seal


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Trip tdi said:


> Soanx extreme will be the product for choice it's surviving on my rims at present and the wheels have been covered in salt and grime, washed with a strong shampoo solution and the product longevity and performance is still their, it's shocked me by the durability length.


^^ This ^^. Great product.


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

mr.t said:


> Armorall wheel shield.
> 
> Spray on, easy, not messy and works quite well.
> 
> Bit of a small can though at 7.99.


+1 for armorall.

I'm currently trying Carplan nanoseal for wheels, only £1.99 in you have a Yorkshire trading nearby. only been 2 weeks but ok so far.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> No brainer this..........CarChems Wheel Armor.
> 
> Gonz.


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Armorall is very very good. Spray on walk away. Give it a quick buff an hour later. Very good beading on it. Its cheap on ebay


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Bigoggy said:


> Armorall is very very good. Spray on walk away. Give it a quick buff an hour later. Very good beading on it. Its cheap on ebay


I tried this stuff. It is easy to use and did repel dirt very well indeed but there were three issues for me.
1. It's hard to get 100% even coverage so when the wheels start collecting muck they look patchy. 
2. Once you wash the wheels it's gone and you have to start all over again. 
3. I only managed to do 8 wheels from a can and as its effectively single use (ref washing) I think it's expensive. Noted above the comment about eBay.

Regards, Jon.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

I think i got 4 cans for £10 on ebay so i did just douse the whole wheel with it. I can understand i payed full price id be more reserved with the spraying and see where your coming from there mate. Durability wasnt the best but as it was cheap i was happy to just top up. Moved onto dodo supernatural spritz now and its brill


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Trip tdi said:


> Soanx extreme will be the product for choice it's surviving on my rims at present and the wheels have been covered in salt and grime, washed with a strong shampoo solution and the product longevity and performance is still their, it's shocked me by the durability length.


Hey Trip, that's reassuring to hear as I now have this on Wifey's Touareg. When I ordered it I bought it on the basis that the longevity would be like some of the Sonax paintwork sealants but reading the tin it's says something like "will last for four washes". The Touareg has covered about 3k miles now and the wheel protection is holding up well, in as much as they clean easy and look good once done. I do dry them with a quick mist of BSD though.

Regards, Jon.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

How long does the carchem stuff last ?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

EGP does work very well on wheels. Get a very cheap (small) spray bottle and decant some in. The sprayer will not last very long i.e. cannot be stored but will have no problem doing a set of wheels.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Pittsy said:


> G5 is good, not spray on though.
> I got some AG spray on alloy wheel sealant from halfords for 3 sheets, used it on Mrs P's motor 2 weeks ago and it still looks alright:thumb:


Glad you like it, we have a new wheel protection product now, helpfully named Wheel Protector. Details in the Autoglym section



ADSCLIOCUP said:


> I have a bottle of autoglym egp would this be ok ,i used it before on wheels and found it good?


Yes, that is fine, but for brake dust repelling check out Wheel Protector.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Dougnorwich said:


> How long does the carchem stuff last ?


My mate used it as a stand alone and he reckons 3 months solid then the wheels started to pick up tar stops and stuff. 
I used it for about 12 months but I was topping it up every other wash coz it only took about 2 minutes to do all 4 wheels. 
Gonz.


----------

